# DonBot, Francis and Mousepad - Male Mice- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
http://mickelmarsh.webs.com
Preferred method of contact:
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: FANCY MICE









Watch their video here:
3 Little Boys Video by mickelmarsh-mice | Photobucket

Number of animals: 3
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born mid Nov 2012
Name(s): DonBot (Donny), Francis and Mousepad 
Colours: Dove/Grey+White, White+Black and Black+White
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Unexpected litter from a rescue mouse.
Temperament: Still a little fast, were getting them used to handling.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: As their mum didnt receive proper care whilst pregnant these boys may be more susceptible to illness later on.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These lovely lads are still looking for a home to call their own.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These boys are still waiting for a home of their own.


----------

